# Macbook Pro to TV - Audio - Videos in full screen?



## Harvey (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay so I have my MacBook pro connected to my TV no problem.

However, what portion of my macbook pro desktop that is displayed on the TV, is like, a right-side extension of my main desktop area. So I can for example drag a window fro my laptop display over to the right, and then that will be displayed on the TV screen.

This is fine and all, but when I for example make a video playing in VLC Full Screen, it goes full screen onto the Macbook Pro side of the display, and not to the TV.

A hokey workaround I used at first was to just drag the VLC window over to the TV side, and maximize it, but then I can sill see the menu bar and whatnot for VLC, so it's not so pretty.

What can I do so that the "main" desktop area of my Macbook Pro is what is displayed on the TV so that I can watch movies in full screen mode?

Thanks for any help as always!


----------



## wraith77 (Sep 6, 2008)

While connected to your TV, go to :

System Preferences -> Displays -> Arragement

Then drag the little grey bar from the MacBook Pro preview window to the TV preview window. This will make your TV the "Main" screen when you connect the MacBook to it.


----------

